# St Nazaire to Gijon Ferry LD Lines



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any other members using this service on FRIDAY 26th AUGUST 2011

We will be in a Renault Lunar 592 with a Camos Dome on the roof 
( Hopefully unless it falls off again as it did on our last trip to France)

The shp is the Norman Asturias leaving at 23.59 on the 26th


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

No, but very interested to hear how you get on and what you think of the service and the route.

Do let us know how you get on, and in the meantime have a great trip!

Cheers, Mike


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will post upon my return or on my travels!!


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

bump


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

I recall it has 3.2m height restriction but the open part of the deck is higher so they may ask you to wait and board you last, we fitted with camps dome and ours is 3.15 with


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*too high*

It is 4.2m Height max.

But I can't see much point in the route.

Time will tell.

TM


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking at booking this up for next summer.

How did you get on?

What was the boat and service like?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

The route in mainly a freight route. Its used mainly by Local Gijon based companies. At the French end loading for Motorhomes is very slow as we were just about the last Motorhome to board . The company decieded that Motorhomes cannot drive on and turn around on board so we had to reverse on, not a problem to us. This meant is was 11.50pm before we loaded ( way past my bedtime) also the restaurant was closed when we got on.

The boat is modern, clean , cabins are large, bit strange that they have vinyl floorcovering , no carpets. Its not a large ship. Restaurant is good with good prices.

The crossing was a little rocky going out , as we were at the front of the boat we felt it quite a bit.

Coming home was a lot more efficent , the spanish loaded us straight away , we drove on & turned around to face the door off.

I would use the route again as Gijon is a very large & modern City with lots to do, It has a great beach right next to the ferry port with a large Free carpark to await the boat. 

Another time we would overnight in this carpark.

If you have any other questions please pm me.

Regards

chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Lucy2 
The way you are describing the ferry is that it is a freighter and many of these do not have carpets as they are basic no frills. From my experience when I was International Trucking there are several where you need to reverse on with an articulated truck. 
The first that comes to mind is the Coutances freighter which run between Poole and Cherbourg, the bow door was welded shut due to safety reasons. People that have travelled from Poole will know that the ramp is long and has a bend half way up. 
Not the easiest on a dark rainy night when your mirrors very wet.
Welcome to the world of freighters  
Great fun in rough weather specially the ones that are flat bottomed with no stabilisers, such as the old Brittany Ferry's freighter only, Normandie Shipper

edit.
Lucy, I just remembered,I am not 100% sure, but I think that we were both suposed to be staying at marine parade and catching the same channel ferry earlier in August, prior to your drive down through France. If is was you we were there but somehow we did not see you and we caught the 0800hrs ferry instead of the 1000 hrs ferry.
There were very few vans on the parade that night.


----------

